# EU BlueCard - Italy required documents for Indian



## VijayKanuku (Jun 27, 2015)

Hi All,

I have been offered a job contract with small software company from Italy. My employer wants to apply EU blue card for me. At the moment we are not sure about the documents, which are required to apply EU blue card. Please someone help me on required documents for EU blue card Italy. I am from India. 

Thans,
Vijay


----------



## abhirapg (Nov 28, 2017)

*Question*

Hi vijay,

Did you get response to your query?



Rgds
Abhinav


----------

